# St. Ann's Hospital Morgue, London - August 2016



## jsp77 (Aug 24, 2016)

Having heard about this i just had to go and have a look, I said to my other half about going shopping, she said Milton Keynes, i replied no how about London with a smile on my face. She sat in the car whilst i popped in for half hour. After getting inside i realised my tripod had broke so had to take the photos hand held.

*History*
In 1890 a suitable 19-acre site for a new fever hospital had been identified in Tottenham by the Metropolitan Asylums Board (MAB). It was to have been the last of a series to be built for the Board, covering the geographical points of London.

Two years later, however, a huge outbreak of scarlet fever occurred in London and the existing MAB fever hospitals were unable to cope, despite the erection of temporary huts in their grounds, and patients had to be turned away. The Local Government Board relented and agreed to a new fever hospital being built on the Tottenham site, which was bought in August 1892.

During WW1 it became Base Hospital No. 29for the American Expeditionary Force. The Hospital was decommissioned in March 1919. During the period of its occupancy, some 3,976 patients were treated - 2,351 surgically and 1,625 medically.

In 1951 it was renamed St Ann's General Hospital. It had 756 beds and became a general hospital, also treating patients with chest disorders and infectious diseases.

In 1982, following another reorganisation of the NHS, it was transferred to the control of the Haringey District Health Authority, part of the Enfield and Haringey Area Health Authority.

In 1984 the Hospital had 320 beds for acute, infectious disease and chest patients.

By 1993 there were 246 beds.

In April 1994, with the introduction of the Hospital Trust system, it came under the administration of the Haringey Healthcare NHS Trust. 

August 2012, A variety of medical services are located at the Hospital, which now has 386 beds. Mental health in-patient and day care services are provided by the Barnet Enfield and Haringey Mental Health NHS Trust.

*On with the pics*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking

Been a bit busy lately, will have to try and get some reports up. Still been getting out tho.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 24, 2016)

Looks brilliant, very much untouched. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mockingbird (Aug 24, 2016)

Glad it's open again, did a rather epic job on this excellent shots


----------



## andylen (Aug 24, 2016)

That is a great set of pics there nicely captured, well done.


----------



## Brewtal (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice work there mate. You did well without a tripod in low light. Cracking pics as always, really enjoyed that.


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 25, 2016)

dauntless - UE said:


> Looks brilliant, very much untouched. Thanks for posting.



Thanks Dauntless, i enjoyed it there.



mockingbird said:


> Glad it's open again, did a rather epic job on this excellent shots




cheers MB


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 25, 2016)

andylen said:


> That is a great set of pics there nicely captured, well done.



thanks Andy



Brewtal said:


> Nice work there mate. You did well without a tripod in low light. Cracking pics as always, really enjoyed that.



Was very challenging getting the photos taken, got there in the end. Cheers Brewtal


----------



## Rubex (Aug 27, 2016)

I wouldn't mind visiting here myself. Great photos jsp77


----------



## jsp77 (Aug 27, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I wouldn't mind visiting here myself. Great photos jsp77



thanks Rubex


----------

